# Team 3 MotherBuckers Lounge



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok so i know in the other thread we asked what will we be shooting this year but lets say it again and post pictures if you can! Also any trail cam pictures you have or maybe some arrow groups. Also when does your season start?


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

ill be shootin an 05 hoyt vipertec will post pics later.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

My SwitchbackXT is for sale, so i have no idea what I will be shooting. I will probably buy an Athens Accomplice 32 though. Season doesn't start until October 16


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well ill be shooting my bowtech general! ill try to post some pics
and well i already filled one of my tags so now i have to wait for my next season to start in september
then i hunt arizona in january!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok I will be shooting a xforce ss gx on 60 pounds with CX Mayhem arrows. On the traditional side I will be shooting a 45 pound martin mamba with gold tip XT arrows. My stands are set the trail cam's have the picture of bucks, sooo come on 10/1!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

I"ll be shooting my Katera at 73 pounds and Easton Axis arrows with either a 2-blade Rage or G5 Montec CS on the end.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

sooo...how's everyone doing so far?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yesterday was my opening day. Only saw 2 deer all day, but it was really windy. Went out for a few hours this morning and didn't see a thing. Hoping this afternoon will be better.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have just seen does i guess im kinda lookin for a buck but the does are starting to look good


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have 3 down so far this season


----------

